

Is o_O the best HTML binding library out there? - weepy

http://weepy.github.com/o_O
======
ishi
How is it different than knockout? It looks very similar from what I can tell.

~~~
weepy
It certainly shares some features such as data-bind.

But it's much smaller and simpler. It's also general purpose rather than the
Root style for Knockout.

Additionally it uses jQuery to deliver most of the bindings which makes it one
less thing to learn.

~~~
ishi
It does look useful, but that's a weird choice for a name...

~~~
weepy
if you don't like the name you can import to another namespace :

<script src="../o_O.js?mynamespace"></script>

------
weepy
Here's two links to the example pages

<http://weepy.github.com/o_O/examples/guide/index.html>

<http://weepy.github.com/o_O/examples/todos/index.html>

